# Favorite Treats?



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, Titus loves raspberries. I mean he _loves_ them.

I haven't been able to give him anything else like mealworms, for reasons like resources or fear of it being dangerous to him.

So I'm curious (and fishing for ideas) as to what everyone's hedgie's favorite treat is.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Out of curiousity, why do you feel the mealworms would be dangerous? Mealies are really a great treat and super healthy for hedgies! Sonic goes crazy for them. He likes crickets but has a really hard time finding them so I stopped giving the crickets.


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry, :lol: I worded that wrong. I meant them as separate things. It's a pain in the butt to get to any place that would sell them here, so getting things like mealworms would be difficult. The fear of something being dangerous refers to, well, just about anything at the moment. :roll:


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Titus said:


> Sorry, :lol: I worded that wrong. I meant them as separate things. It's a pain in the butt to get to any place that would sell them here, so getting things like mealworms would be difficult. The fear of something being dangerous refers to, well, just about anything at the moment. :roll:


Oooh I understand now haha. You could try ordering them online  They last pretty long if you keep them in the fridge. I too am scared of trying new treats lol.


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm rather afraid myself. I only get him raspberries 'cause my mom makes smoothies with frozen fruit, and there's plenty of them to swipe and defrost for him.

I was thinking about adding vegetables to his diet, but I'm not sure which ones would be best. I mostly want to change it up 'cause his diet of kibble and _a_ raspberry seems a little bland.


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Also, the thought just occurred to me... Do they like those hamster ball things? Obviously it would need to be larger, but... yeah. It'd be something to put little Titus in while I clean his cage, and then I'll know he's getting exercise.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Hamster balls are actually dangerous for hedgehogs. They can easily get their toes caught (and I've heard sometimes amputated) in the slots. Since they tend to relieve themselves while they run, they'll be essentially showering themselves with it as the ball spins (and seeping out the slots and onto your floor).


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad I never bought one then. :lol: His legs getting caught was definitely something I was concerned about.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Also poor ventilation, I know hamsters can easily overheat if left in longer then 10minutes. Try buying some sort of playpen with a lid! Something like this:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=14629
or maybe this rat playpen http://martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kamo loves apples, the insides of strawberries(since the outsides have little seeds), and chicken =] but apples are by far her favorite....without the skin of course. good luck!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Steamed carrots are really good once cooled, banana and apple


----------

